

Ask HN: Your bookmark structure/folders? - newsisan

How do you organize your bookmarks?<p>I am going through thousands of bookmarks, deleting most, but some tips would be nice.<p>Also - are there any chrome extensions or tools that would help me out with the processing of bookmarks? Eg have the bookmarks open with a shortcut key to delete/file/etc?
======
nolite
I place mine in folders and subfolders by topic and subtopic category, and
synchronize them all with xmarks

------
jamesbritt
Delicious.com + tagging. Trying to figure out the One Right Folder for most
sites is a doomed prospect.

